

As server upstarts begin to gain ground, old-guard vendors take notice - joshuaellinger
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/16/as-server-upstarts-begin-to-gain-ground-old-guard-vendors-take-notice/

======
joshuaellinger
My experience is that my main vendor is about 1/2 the price of Dell and much
quicker on availability of new tech.

That's enough that I can have redundancy to make up for any issues with
stability. And, in fact, they are pretty darn reliable.

